# 'The Burning Plague' play-by-post...



## tjasamcarl (Aug 12, 2002)

I need two more players for this oldschool, hack-n-slash romp. 

Go here for details: http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=376


----------

